# snaring bobcat



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

i've been devising an excellent snare for bobcat and an wondering what kind of set is best for 'cat. i'm thinking i might put in a dirt-hole in a thicket and set my cat snares around to snag anything that circles my set. any info helps.
thanks

Mike

Salem, Oregon


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

That method is tried and true. You can also build a large cubby that extends out from a tree a few feet and place a snare at the entrance, bait against the tree.


----------

